# One Southern, One Gulf and One Striped



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Had my girls this past weekend and they wanted to know how the lights worked on my boat. I thought it best to show them. It was surely a slow windy friday night but in the end we came back with a 1 Gulf at 14" 1 Southern at 18.5" (Thanks to you fellas, I was able to teach them the difference) and a 20" Sheephead which picked out of 6 foot of swift water bout did my B&M in. Bout time for me to head to De Funiak Springs and uprgrade to some Cossin Gig heads before it really starts picking up. All in all...Good quality time with my kids! :thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job
The Cosson gigg head that overkill had looked like a sheephead killer.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Good Job
> The Cosson gigg head that overkill had looked like a sheephead killer.


Oh Yeah! I have my sites on one of those and two of the regular 5 prongs. Those things look real nice.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

bigmike2010 said:


> Had my girls this past weekend and they wanted to know how the lights worked on my boat....
> All in all...Good quality time with my kids! :thumbup:


Thanks for sharing and sure you made some memories for them :thumbsup:
catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Cosson gig heads are the stuff. All I use. matched with a boutwell bamboo gig handle, cant think of anything I would wrather use.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Night Shift said:


> Cosson gig heads are the stuff. All I use. matched with a boutwell bamboo gig handle, cant think of anything I would wrather use.


Glad to hear the possitive input on the Cosson Heads. I have a Boutwell on a close to junk b&m now and I like the handle. Is this the same one that FiveProngs makes? I bought it from Gulf Breeze B&T last year. Im about to have to buy a couple of more.

The best time to go fishing... is when you can!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, five prongs of fury is boutwell bamboo.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Night Shift said:


> Yes, five prongs of fury is boutwell bamboo.


Thanks for the plug Captain.:thumbsup: As some have said you can't beat Cosson's heads.


----------

